# Estonian: värvine



## Setwale_Charm

I am pretty sure that I have on more than one occasion heard the word sounding like *värvine *in Estonian speech. Yet the dicitonaries do not show its existence. are these just my auditory hallucinations or does such a word actually exist and what does it mean?


----------



## halfminded

Yup, the word *"värvine"* really does exist. It means *"värviga koos"* and *"värviga määrdunud*".  I have no idea what would be its equivalent in English...*painty*? (I am only wild-guessing, because I don`t know if there even exists a word like that in English).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hmm, I am not sure I quite understand, I tried to put these words together through dictionary definitions of each but it is still a bit vague. Can you possibly give me a sample sentence with it?


----------



## halfminded

I can try to give you an example. Let me think a bit...

*Mees istus värskelt värvitud pingile ja see tegi tema ülikonna värviseks- A man sat on a freshly painted bench and it made his suit värviseks* (I still don`t know how it is in English... I would think that it would be something like "painty", but I have no idea if this word exists in English)
Any help?


----------



## liblikas

I would say "*covered* *with/by paint*" or "*stained with/by paint*". This is the meaning -- don´t know, if the *painty *is possible or no. (My English is not perfect either.) 

Could you send the whole sentence? Because it may also occur that there´s been a printing mistake, and the real word has been *värviline *(as I don´t recall to much using *värvine*-word in Estonian, except speking of workmen clothes or similar.., värviline is more common)*-- *meaning colourful--.

Sorry because of my spelling, it was "speaking", what I wanted to write.

*Värviline* might also be translated as "colored" beside "colorful" (the latter maybe being more *kirev* in Estonian).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

This is how figured out it to be. So does it basiccaly have the connotations of being 'smeared with' = 'dirty'?


----------



## liblikas

yes, more or less, but important is, that you say it only when it´s paint that you´re smeared with..


----------



## Gremrat

Cool.

By the way, for our Estonian speakers - no, there is no such English word as "painty". The closest would be "paint-covered".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am not sure. In this case, this may well mean "stained with paint"or "with traces of paint", not covered actually.


----------



## halfminded

Gremrat said:


> By the way, for our Estonian speakers - no, there is no such English word as "painty". The closest would be "paint-covered".



But it sure was in the second edition of _The Oxford English Reference Dictionary.
_
* painty *_adj. _*(paintier, paintiest)
1.* of or covered in paint
*2. *(of a picture etc.) overcharged with paint


----------



## Gremrat

Huh, well I'll be. It's surely not a word you hear very often, that's for sure.


----------

